# Help. doesn�t embroider properly as digitized



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

*Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

Hello to all,

Help !! I have some polo shirts that I have to embroider for a client, however I´m having some serious issues with the embroidery!
I have digitized in Wilcom 1.5, and tried on a cotton fabric first before trying on the polo, and it was fine.
I tried then hooping a polo and tried the embroidery.. it’s horrible! the outline around the letters seems to move away.. 
Please help . why ?
Thanks in advance.

Carmen


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

You need to adjust your tensions. The design is moving from push/pull. Also, try spraying some tack on the backing to help hold the shirt. Your first picture clearly shows the puckering that's from push/pull and you have to compensate for it in your tensions or your digitizing


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

Digitizing is not easy. You should ALWAYS test on similar fabrics as they all run different. The cotton is a woven which is forgiving. Cotton and POLYESTER polos are less forgiving and spandex is just vengeful. 

You need to redigitize for the materials and make sure to use good backing.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

Thank you both for your replies.

How should I redegitize for polo shirt ?
I do use good backing...


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

What material are the polos? If 100% poly, you will need to lighten your tensions (and the spray really helps with dri fit polos). I would try this first before redigitizing.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

I have 100 % cotton polo shirts.

I did try the adesive spray on the backing but it still embroiderers out of place .


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

If you are doing digitizing yourself always start there. There are lots of little tips and tricks that embroiderers use that... are meant to make up for bad digitizing but honestly they never get the end result you are looking for and are often more work in the long run. If you have the tools learn to do it right and you save yourself a ton of work. 

Minimum 2 layers of 2.0oz white or 1.9oz black or greater weight of backing. 
You have a split oval on what looks to be a Poly/cotton or Cotton Polo with a large Pique knit. 
All fabric has push/pull factor where the fabric will pull fabric parallel (with) the stitch and pushes perpendicular. 

You also need to create a manual underlay of the entire oval. then layer the objects.... Did you use Auto or manual digitizing when you digitized? Auto will retun poor results.


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

I used a vector image to do the digitizing.
I selected the vector and used the complex fill ( or f3) or fusion fill (or f2).
and hit the enter and twecked the line dispositions etc.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

Yep Auto Digitizing. Thats your problem. You should watch the 1-2hr digitizing videos on wilcom's youtube channel. Essentially you ran into the same problem everyone seems too here. "just click buttons and go" 

Professional digitiziers don't use the vector objects from a vector file... often. They recreate them using knowledge and experience of how fabric moves. Manually creating underlays/creating proper fill and push/pull compensation in how they create objects. Ect.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

digitizing is 99% of your problem. i'm going to bump a "general rules of digitizing" for you in a minute...but, right off looking at it....

the lettering should be done as a satin stitch, not a fill stitch. that said...end the "i"s less tall than they appear and the letters that run horizontal on the top and bottom will need to be digitized a little taller than they appear on the artwork (the edges sink down into the fabric). less than 1.3 mm should be a running stitch, 1.3mm-6mm = satin, over 6mm = a fill stitch (generally)

i don't see any underlay running underneath (the only place i can tell is the gaps)

i would lay down a crosshatch underlay under the whole design before doing anything (which means do a manual fill with a 5 mm gap, and then with underlay that is spaced the same)

overlap the red and blue more

i don't like fill stitches without a satin border, so i would run a satin over where they meet (but not under the lettering...it will make a lump)

the small lettering is illegible even on screen. it probably needs to be larger and some of it with less compensation. 

make sure the lettering outline is at least 1.3 mm wide

don't "cut out" the fill under the lettering

is that a registered trademark? if it HAS to be a satin, make sure its large enough to be legible on screen as a satin and at least 1.3 mm wide stitch length....but personally i would do it as a running stitch.

also...your tensions are off. its hard to see the red and blue, but you're definitely getting looping on the gold and white. if all the colors are looping, chances are your bobbin tension is off....possibly in addition to the top tension. but make sure your bobbin is right before you adjust the top. even with perfect digitizing, having your tensions off will always mess up the sewout.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

sorry...bumping is illegal....here's the link if you'd like to read it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t730609.html


----------



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Help. doesn´t embroider properly as digitized*

Thank you all so very much.

We have talked to our custumer and he has agreed that we will screen print the logo, its much better for small details.
I will have a look at the vídeos sugested and the links sent.


----------

